# Therapist made me more neurotic



## soligt (Aug 7, 2010)

*.*

..


----------



## Stoneface (Aug 9, 2011)

I hate it when therapists reveal too much about themselves. A couple of weeks ago my therapist admitted he hates some of his patients. Too much info for me. What made you stay with your therapist for so long ?


----------



## mishima (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, you need to understand that some (or perhaps even _most_) mental health professionals have their own mental issues and sometimes need medication, they're only human and it's easier to solve other people's problems than your own; but I do agree that it was wrong for him to tell you about his past, but maybe he just felt like it would connect the both of you? Either way, if you're feeling confused/tired during the sessions then clearly you need to look for another therapist or you won't improve.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Most people experience a mental illness at some point in their life, just as most people experience other kinds of illness at some point in their life. Doctors get sick, too.


----------

